# How early can budgies learn to talk



## Prime

It isnt a goal of mine for my birds to talk but it is a nice bonus. They dont actually TALK (my boy can mumble some stuff but i dont know what hes saying). But he can whistle REALLY good. I had learned a special way of whistling and would just do it for fun all the time and then noticed my boy trying to do it. So i started whistling little tunes and now he is a pro at it haha.
Anyways, he is 5. But i recently got a young female english budgie that i think is around 3 months old right now. I contacted the breeder to try to get the specific date, or at least estimate, so i have more of an idea of exactly how old she is (its difficult to tell because she is a mix of white and blue/grey opaline spangle and greywing). So at the moment she is around 3 months old, possibly 4 months at the oldest. 
Anways, to get to the point, she learned to whistle a few days ago too. Im super excited about it! The breeder told me she had one of her baby budgies she sold start talking at 4 months old. So im really curious, what is the youngest recorded age of a budgie learning to talk or mimick sounds? I feel like whistling is easier for them than talking, so i dont know how impressive this is hahaha


----------



## FaeryBee

*Budgies can begin talking (mimicking human speech) at as young as 8-12 weeks old.*


----------



## Prime

Wow, thats so early!


----------

